# 631A Ontario



## 636to105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Curious , is the Structed Comms route a compulsory trade ? I was offered a position by a larger company west of Toronto and the hiring manager for the group said that license has "no teeth" , that it's not really required ...... anyone have any info ?


----------

